# help me buying a gaming pc!!!!!!



## sunilparmar (Jan 22, 2011)

hello guys,

i want to buy a gaming pc and my budget is about 45k . no chance for exceeding it. plz suggest me a good configuration which can play every game and it must be good at productivity applications.
and somebody suggest me which resolution is best for gaming under such a low budget and suggest me monitor having that resolution too.
thanx in advance.

here is my questionnaire template:-

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)

A:gaming and applications like maya3d, autocad , adobe cs5
and some engineering applications.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?

A:i am open to alternate ideas/products. i cant compromise on performance only.

3. What is your MAX budget?

A:45k and cant exceed it any further.

4. Planning to overclock?

A:if possible then why not?????

5. Which OS are you planning to use?

A:windows 7 and xp sp3.

6. How much hard drive space is needed?

A:500gb or max 1tb.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.

A:i dont know what resolution will be best for gaming . but if i could buy a full hd 1080p then i think it will be good but may be heavy on budget.
then plz suggest what you guyz consider worthwhile.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)

A:8.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

A:yeah i have built a simple pc .

10. When are you planning to buy the system?

A:next month.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?

A:yeah absolutely. 

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.

A:nope.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?

A:chandigarh and i can buy it from nehru place delhi too.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary

Alz suggest everything which has high performance and reliability.
and can keep on for next 2years.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 6.7k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
Nvidia GTX560 @ 15-16k (launching soon)
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD 21.5" @ 7.3k

Tortal - 45k

the reason i recommended you to wait for that gpu is that adobe has good partnership with nvidia and cuda performs good in Adobe CS5. you can game at full HD with that gpu on that resolution.


----------



## logichost (Jan 22, 2011)

thaks for response pal
but im a li'l bit unsure abt performance of AMD Phenom II x4 955BE.
Anyways its a nice config.


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 22, 2011)

logichost said:


> thaks for response pal
> but im a li'l bit unsure abt performance of AMD Phenom II x4 955BE.
> Anyways its a nice config.




@logic
is anything wrong with 955be in this rig. I dont think so but i would prefer having a 965be.
And i dont want such a gaming biased rig. Gtx 580 will be a beast and i dont want that much power .
Plz suggest me a morepowerful rig with decent gfx like 5770 or gtx 460.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jan 22, 2011)

jaswankar suggested gtx 560 not gtx580 launching 25th of this month its set to replace gtx460


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 22, 2011)

@abirthedevil
thanx for correcting my mistake .ok i'll buy it.but i am feeling proccy is still weak.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

955 is very good procy sunil. its a steal at that price. 

@abirthedevil
please post my name correctly please.. thanks.


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 22, 2011)

thanx jaskanwar. but cant i buy an intel based rig in my budget.
cause i dunno the reason but even than intel sounds more promising.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.5k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD 21.5" @ 7.3k

Tortal - 45.3k


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
> Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
> Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.5k
> ...



but i have to buy everything in this budget speakers, kb mouse, ups etc.
adding these it will exceed 49k.
and i want a better cabinet like one of my frnds have(coolermaster elite 430).

and i heard that amd phenom xII 955 doesnt have a good overclocking headroom


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

^^then go for AMD phenomIIx6 1055t @7.6k alongwith HD6850/GTX 460
good performance and future proof too


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 22, 2011)

thats absurd thing.one of my frnds got it with a 5850 and its quiet sluggish and you can see yourself  benchmarks
Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

@jaskanwar plz give me some more options
i just want this pc for 2 years and after that i'll throw it from 9th floor.
plz tell that can keep on with all games and apps for atleast 2 coming years.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

Buddy 955 is a black edition with unlocked multiplier and u are saying it oces bad! Where did u read that?

In the bench u mentioned 1055t is better in multithreaded apps while 955 in gaming. To tell u simply games dont use more than 4 cores effectively and also respond to high clock of 955 as compared to 1055. This is a hexa core. 

For u as baba mentioned 1055 is good futureproof choice. As apps use six cores effectively in coming time.

And 5850 is such a beast in gaming. Tell the system specs of ur friend.

Amd Phenom II x6 1055t @ 7.6k
Gigabyte GA 880GMA UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 10.5k
LG 22x Sata DVD @ 0.9k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech Keyboard Mouse Combo @ 0.7k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 44.8k

gamma is a superb cabby like elite 430. Get any.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 23, 2011)

@ *sunil* - Dude before you say anything about the products suggested just do a lil bit of research & then post some comments instead of blindly uttering something.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Buddy 955 is a black edition with unlocked multiplier and u are saying it oces bad! Where did u read that?



good till you compare to Intel Core2duo or maybe the old Core i*. the newer processors can reach 5Ghz. AMD processors can only manage 3.8-4Ghz. so if we follow the current trend, its fair to say AMD doesn't OC well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

oh sam but for a normal person its sufficient oc. i know nothin can match the SNB K.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

i know buddy. but if you compare true OC potential (by spending 3k on a cooler, 10k or more on a premium P55 board, etc) than Core i7 2*** is way ahead. but for a normal person, its better to buy an unlocked X4 or X6 & just do a small OC keeping temperature in check. total extra cost will be just 5k (a good AMD board with USB 3.0 & Sata 3.0).


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Buddy 955 is a black edition with unlocked multiplier and u are saying it oces bad! Where did u read that?
> 
> In the bench u mentioned 1055t is better in multithreaded apps while 955 in gaming. To tell u simply games dont use more than 4 cores effectively and also respond to high clock of 955 as compared to 1055. This is a hexa core.
> 
> ...



Jaskanwar , you can read full review of AMD Phenom II x4 955BE review 
here
AMD Phenom II X4 955 AM3 CPU Review - Overclockers Club

This review clearly speaks itself that this proccy is  not that much good for overclocking.

And I am not saying that it is a bad proccy but i only suspecting that it might not keep up through upcoming games and applications. 
And if I am wrong than plz correct me.
 Yeah its true that 1055t is good at multithreaded apps but i was talking about gaming performance.In  gaming performance 955 is way better than 1055t. And I dont think there will be any games in next two years that will be consuming more than four cores. That's why I said that.
And biggest point , till now i've seen two pc's with 1055t proccy and they both disappointed me. 
My frnd bought a 1055t rig with 1055t abt a month ago and here is the config.

amd 1055t
msi mobo , (i dont know its model exactly but he bought it for 5.5k)
xfx HD5850
3gb kingston ram
iball cabinet
640gb hdd

his pc is quiet sluggish and it hangs every now and then. I think it is due some virus. but I am still not sure abt the performance of 1055t.

and i think NZXT gamma is not looks as good as Cooler Master elite 430.
But if there will be any budget constrains than i will but it.



ssb1551 said:


> @ *sunil* - Dude before you say anything about the products suggested just do a lil bit of research & then post some comments instead of blindly uttering something.



Really sorry sir,

i apologize if i hurt your feelings.
but i posted after a lot of research.



Sam.Shab said:


> good till you compare to Intel Core2duo or maybe the old Core i*. the newer processors can reach 5Ghz. AMD processors can only manage 3.8-4Ghz. so if we follow the current trend, its fair to say AMD doesn't OC well.



yeah thats all true

every black edition proccy from amd  has got a larger headroom for overclocking than that of AMD 955BE. 

But thats also true that its a best buy and VFM proccy for gamers.



Sam.Shab said:


> i know buddy. but if you compare true OC potential (by spending 3k on a cooler, 10k or more on a premium P55 board, etc) than Core i7 2*** is way ahead. but for a normal person, its better to buy an unlocked X4 or X6 & just do a small OC keeping temperature in check. total extra cost will be just 5k (a good AMD board with USB 3.0 & Sata 3.0).




than I am fine with 955 or 965.

anyways how is 965 in your opinion.

Hey someone plz tell me how is "Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W SMPS" 
if its good than i can save some bucks and can buy a better gfx card


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

@ *sunilparmar*

Can you tell me what psu your friend is using with his 5850? If the psu is ordinary, then that could be the reason for sluggishness and one day, it might blow up. 5850 requires a very good quality 500w psu as bare minimum cause it uses quite a lot of power.

Regarding 1055t's gaming ability, there's not much diffrence between a 1055t and 955be and i would recommend the former any day for its *multitasking advantage*. *Gpu matters more in gaming than cpu. *

Don't compare phenom 2's overclocking abilities with sandybridge cpu's.

Go with jaskanwar singh's *2nd config* only if you can't afford the *1st one*. I don't see anything wrong in both the configs. They are pretty much balanced.

The sandybridge rig will be future proof. But if you can't get to that budget, then phenom 2 1055t based rig will serve you  better than 955 or 965 based rigs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

that reviewer might have got a bad piece. EXTREME Overclocking - AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & 945 AM3 Processors Review - Page: 15 - Tweaking PC Hardware To The Max. also this one features old processor revision. new might be better.

also that 5850 + x6 should be crushing games under its feet. start a thread in hardware q&a for it. as vicky mentioned you need a good psu also.!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

sunilparmar said:


> This review clearly speaks itself that this proccy is  not that much good for overclocking.



this only matters if you are ready to buy some expensive HSF & OC the last drop of performance out of it. on stock cooler, it runs stable at 3.5Ghz. also mind you not all processors same. some may OC past 4Ghz & some may fail at ~3.6Ghz. also if you compare it to Intel processors, than AMD processors don't OC well but also cost less. considerable less.



sunilparmar said:


> And I am not saying that it is a bad proccy but i only suspecting that it might not keep up through upcoming games and applications. And if I am wrong than plz correct me.



it'll. actually the H/W is becoming so fast day by day that we sometimes forget that most games still use 2processors & some 3. only rarely does a game use the full processing power. 

yes, it'll be slower than an Intel powered gaming rig but the performance difference will only be noticeable under if you max out everything on a really processor heavy game. but in normal games, where you get 50FPS & an Intel SB rig scores 60FPS, the difference isn't noticeable easily. 

so get a 3Ghz+ X4 or a 2.8Ghz+ X6 and spend the rest on graphics card + PSU combo. 



sunilparmar said:


> Yeah its true that 1055t is good at multithreaded apps but i was talking about gaming performance.In  gaming performance 955 is way better than 1055t. And I dont think there will be any games in next two years that will be consuming more than four cores. That's why I said that.
> And biggest point , till now i've seen two pc's with 1055t proccy and they both disappointed me.



yes, absolutely true but usually the difference in performance isn't ground breaking & X6 OC better & runs cooler than X4 counterparts (AMD tweaked the architecture a bit). but don't get a way too slow X6. get the 2.8-2.9Ghz unit.



sunilparmar said:


> My frnd bought a 1055t rig with 1055t abt a month ago and here is the config.
> 
> amd 1055t
> msi mobo , (i dont know its model exactly but he bought it for 5.5k)
> ...



the problem maybe: XFX cards heat a bit, 3Gb ram is not dual ch (odd), 640Gb HDD maybe Green & finally iBall cabby with a local PSU running a highend card is an excellent alternate to plastic explosive & IEDs (hope your friend don't blow up his whole PC)



sunilparmar said:


> his pc is quiet sluggish and it hangs every now and then. I think it is due some virus. but I am still not sure abt the performance of 1055t.
> 
> and i think NZXT gamma is not looks as good as Cooler Master elite 430.
> But if there will be any budget constrains than i will but it.



virus + bad PSU + slow HDD maybe the cause. about cabby, it depends. not everyone likes a odd looking black box sit next to their PC 



sunilparmar said:


> every black edition proccy from amd  has got a larger headroom for overclocking than that of AMD 955BE.
> 
> But thats also true that its a best buy and VFM proccy for gamers.



955 can OC to 3.8Ghz if used with a good cooler but the most efficient clock is 3.5Ghz as it won't require extra voltage nor any special cooling.

& it is the best gaming processor for gamers on a budget. else Intel's SB are far superior choice.



sunilparmar said:


> anyways how is 965 in your opinion.
> 
> Hey someone plz tell me how is "Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W SMPS"
> if its good than i can save some bucks and can buy a better gfx card



get 955 & OC it to 965's speed. done.

about Gigabyte 460W, it won't support anything over HD5770 if you don't want to stretch your PSU. also its more of a 400W unit.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 24, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 7.8k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
MSI GTX460 Talon Attack Version @12.5k-13k(it beats the a** out of gtx 465)
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
Cooler Master Elite @ 2.8k
Benq G2220HD 21.5" @ 7.3k

Total-42.9k
You can buy a good sata3,usb3 motherboard with extra 2.1k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> the problem maybe: XFX cards heat a bit, 3Gb ram is not dual ch (odd), 640Gb HDD maybe Green & *finally iBall cabby with a local PSU running a highend card is an excellent alternate to plastic explosive & IEDs *(hope your friend don't blow up his whole PC)



sam i like the way you explain things in so detail.
and i couldnt stop laughing when i read that.  rightly said.


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 25, 2011)

sam dude thanx for such an nicely explained advice
but , is there any PSU in the market which is under 2.5k and can 
perform well.

I HAVE MONEY IN MY HANDS RIGHT NOW AND WANT TO BUY MY GAMING RIG RIGHT NOW BUT STILL CONFUSED:glass_babyeyes:.
SOMEBODY PLZ GIVE ME ADVICE REGARDING A VALUE FOR MONEY(AND CHEAP) PSU AND UPS ...........
I CANT WAIT ANYMORE.
PLZZZZZZ REPLY ASAP . I AM RUNNING OUT OF PATIENCE.

@JASKANWAR

dude,you are online plz reply!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sam i like the way you explain things in so detail.
> and i couldnt stop laughing when i read that.  rightly said.



cause most ignore if you say its a PSU problem giving example of friends that are running some midrange cards on local Rs.400-500. & this way usually works.



sunilparmar said:


> sam dude thanx for such an nicely explained advice
> but , is there any PSU in the market which is under 2.5k and can
> perform well.



my pleasure buddy. yes under 2.5k there are PSUs from FSP Saga II series, Gigabyte Superb series & even Xigmatek have a few PSU that can be considered.


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 25, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> my pleasure buddy. yes under 2.5k there are PSUs from FSP Saga II series, Gigabyte Superb series & even Xigmatek have a few PSU that can be considered.


than what are you waiting for??????
post there models and prices and also mention if they are excluding taxes.

and also tell which one is better vfm 955be or 965be
and also tell same performance wise.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

^^* FSP saga II 500 @ 2.5k*. Moreover i got a *corsair cx400* for my uncle from kolkata @ *2.5k*. If you can find corsair at this price, it would indeed be a very good option.


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 25, 2011)

i am getting FSP saga II 500 @2k only. 
should i buy this one. and i dont think cx400 will be enough for this rig. means it will be under peak stress on full load of gfx card and gpu.

i am getting FSP saga II 500 @2k only. 
should i buy this one. and i dont think cx400 will be enough for this rig. means it will be under peak stress on full load of gfx card and gpu.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thats a great psu worth 2k. But corsair cx400 is a bit better option than saga 500 but for the above rig, i would recommend atleast a vx 450.


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 25, 2011)

why do i need a 3.5k psu.
cant i get any other psu which can power up a this gaming rig easily and is cheaper ,likely about 2.5k.and how much power exactly this gaming rig requires.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

We are suggesting you a good psu within your maximum budget. Why not stick to that?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2011)

FSP makes good PSU but only "good". you get what you pay for. it doesn't have good protection (cost cutting measures) & won't support highend card & even if it supports may not be able to give you a stable system. i am not saying FSP or Gigabyte PSU are bad but Corsair PSU are worth the extra cost if you buy a 10k or more costly GPU.


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 25, 2011)

than is it fine to buy a FSP psu.
will it be able to sustain for next 2 years on this rig.

And here is the biggest trouble . my parents are forcing me to buy a laptop instead of a desktop . what should i do guys. should i buy a laptop or laptop.
and i wont be able to play games on the desktop. i have a total budget of 52k. is there any possibility of buying a decent gaming laptop under this price.

WTH...!!!!!!!!
what should i do? 
I m in great confusion.

kya kru yaaro koi to batao.............
laptop to bakwas hota h yaar.....kya kru?

beer p k aata hun?

mere sapno par paanin firne wala h.

what i should do? How can i convince ?
desktop is way better than desktop.

plzzzz reply

are yaar koi to batao kya kru.
laptop leke apne gaming ke sapne tod du.
ya desktop leke apna sir tudwa lun????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 25, 2011)

sunilparmar said:


> should i buy a laptop or laptop.
> desktop is way better than desktop.


What kinda beer are you drinking 



sunilparmar said:


> laptop leke apne gaming ke sapne tod du.
> ya desktop leke apna sir tudwa lun????



Sir tudwa le. Sir to theek ho jayge, par sapne mat tod.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 25, 2011)

@sunilparmar,
Well i was thinking samething in First week of this month with budget of upto 60k.

See thing is i don't like laptop untill you have a great desktop at home for you.
Because you can't use laptop's like you can use deski's. My friends have tried to use Laptop's like Deski 23/7, but finally it fries off somewhere.

Second, spare parts of laptop costs way too much, try asking for a simple dvd-rw price for laptop, you will know 

3rd, be sure after 1.5-2 years your laptop will become Deski without UPS, Battery will get useless, atleast for 90% it does 

Not to mention they have low resolution and performe way under for games 

Only thing i like is i can take them wherever i go, and for now i have pc in my home @ hometown, so am cool with that.

Quite much points to convience your parents 

But don't forget when you will need to transfer your pc, it is big headache, i have transfered my old deski many times to many places so i know.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

Desktops and laptops should not be compared. They were never designed for competition but to serve different purposes. A laptop can never outperform a similar specced desktop but it doesn't have to actually.

If a person is on the move too much and keeps changing places frequently, then a laptop suits him/her.

But staying at one place and going for a laptop is not a good decision. A desktop serves better in that case.

At 52k , you will get a good laptop , but don't compare it with a similarly priced desktop with the right components.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> What kinda beer are you drinking
> 
> Sir tudwa le. Sir to theek ho jayge, par sapne mat tod.



if there was any kind of "liking" system for comments
then this would have been super-like


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 25, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> What kinda beer are you drinking
> 
> 
> 
> Sir tudwa le. Sir to theek ho jayge, par sapne mat tod.



sahi kha bhai.... sapne nhi tutne dunga.

BEER se ab kuch nahi hota..... i am having FUEL VODKA with chicken
cheers....mere naye desktop k naam.

and 2moro whole day mass bunk.......
i will buy a desktop.......hosh me aane k baad.

thanx to you all. after that i'll arrange a party for all nice guys who gave me good advice.



srch07 said:


> @sunilparmar,
> Well i was thinking samething in First week of this month with budget of upto 60k.
> 
> See thing is i don't like laptop untill you have a great desktop at home for you.
> ...




thanx buddy
you are a good man who got me seriously.......dont take me wrong.....i am not drunk.
thanx for your valuable advice sir.
i will give you treat after buying that desktop..........good night buddy


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 25, 2011)

A man with a similar taste..i like that..and yes laptops around 60k or more will give u satisfactory results in gaming..go for a desktop and u won't regret it later..


----------



## srch07 (Jan 25, 2011)

@keviv219
Nope, Laptops won't ever satisfy you, thats for sure.
You should always opt for 30-40k lap for basic things when you have 50k deski


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 28, 2011)

^^ I wud suggest u to better wait for the sandybridge processor which r a lot more faster than current intel and amd processors. in the case of psu i wud suggest u for corsair than fsp saga......



somulesnar said:


> ^^ I wud suggest u to better wait for the sandybridge processor which r a lot more faster than current intel and amd processors. in the case of psu i wud suggest u for corsair than fsp saga......




totally agree with u on this topic. laptops r not meant for hardcore gaming in fact it is made instant access to any apps at any time..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

^
You are agreeing with ........ yourself


----------

